# my first scammer



## francheska.olivera (8 mo ago)

I pulled up to the restaurant and saw a car next to me with out of state plates. I figured they were waiting for an order or navigating somewhere. As soon as I selected both orders to pick up the little boy gets out of the car and asks me if that was his order, I confirmed the name and order details and he said h chose to pick it up instead. This was a multiple order and his was the 2nd one so I could not see the route or pin instructions. I verified with the merchant that they chose to pick up rather than delivery. He agreed. I went to my delivery then the 2nd order that was already picked up showed it needed a pin. I messaged the guy and he ignored me. I hit delivered w/o pin. then I got a call from Uber that the guy claimed he never got his order. I clarified what happened. This is awful, ppl are scamming us drivers???? like why???? we barely make minimum wages due to gas prices.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

francheska.olivera said:


> This is awful, ppl are scamming us drivers???? like why???? we barely make minimum wages due to gas prices.


Scammers are well aware that desperate people are the easiest to scam. Food delivery drivers fit into that category.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I always tell them its gps encoded so you cannot release an order unless you are at the delivery address, and they have to correct it through the company.

If nothing else, you will still complete the order correctly and possibly keep the order if they screwed it up.


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

I just had a girl get in the car and it was only a ten minute ride, she gets in and immediately changes the destination to a 3 minute ride to a pizza place to pick up her pizza. I arrive at the pizza place and bammm she cancels the trip and says I'm sorry my granmomma canceled the trip, will she get her money back on her card. I swiped that i dropped her off and it paid me $3.38 so I said no she'll have to call uber. She demanded I give her the money back, which I explained I don't have her money, Uber has it. She went in the pizza joint pissed off, so I waited for the next ride and watched her. She ordered another uber, so I wait for him to pull up and get his attention and tell him what she did to me and as she was walking in the rain over to his car he takes off left and cancels and I take off right and wave bye Felicia.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Yeah, and I'm the emperor of Japan.

You order it delivered? I deliver it.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I had someone wait until I switched to Waze, then cancel their trip. Luckily I noticed. I got another ping right away so I told her she had to get out. She swore she canceled on accident, but I don’t know how you accidentally cancel your Uber as soon as the trip starts. After midnight on a busy Saturday night, I’m sure she waited a loooong time for her next Uber.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Another reason why I never start deliveries until I've already left the restaurant and started driving away a good distance. If I had not started the delivery I would've taken the food back in the restaurant and dropped his order. In this case of the trip already started I would've proceeded to drop off 1 and call Uber on the way and cancel as a address change or safety depending on how the customer acted. I'd probably just cancel it under safety after I saw the pin prompt. No time for degenerate little games.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

TobyD said:


> I had someone wait until I switched to Waze, then cancel their trip. Luckily I noticed. I got another ping right away so I told her she had to get out. She swore she canceled on accident, but I don’t know how you accidentally cancel your Uber as soon as the trip starts. After midnight on a busy Saturday night, I’m sure she waited a loooong time for her next Uber.


Same thing happened to me on a busy Saturday night, when I switched to gmaps they cancelled but for me things got escalated, they were blaming me for canceling, they were insulting me, they were really pissed I wouldn't take them, things got really heated, they were so pissed that it got to a point I couldn't take it and I just took my phone, the car keys and exited the car and that's the only way I got them to exit the car, jumped right back into the car, locked doors and drove away, immediately called uber to report them.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

You are making this complicated. Drive to the restaurant. Pick up the food. Drive the food to the drop off and drop it off. No need to talk to anyone about it. That can only cause problems.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

My first deliver scammer cancelled the order as I went to deliver it. Back fired on them as I caught it before I handed over the food. Free seafood dinner meals for me.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Not even close to the topic. I don't deliver food, however I noticed the local Chipotle has the bags of food available for the drivers on a rack about 10 feet from the front door. Saw a couple drivers walk in grab their stuff and go. I've been grabbing a bag a week. It's a great way to save money and get some tasty chipotle! The surprise of what I'm getting adds to the thrill!!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

In 9000 deliveries the most common customer "scams" on each delivery platform I've had is from customers who live out in the middle of nowhere who order food and use an address close to the restaurant. Once you start the delivery you then get the _I'm sorry I accidentally used the wrong address. Please deliver it to......(9 miles away)_. Sorry Ahole, no can do. Go to OA, mark delivered, eat dinner. You want to order from a restaurant 10 miles away from your cabin in the woods? Put a BIG tip on the order, problem solved!

More interesting to me is the rare "Restaurant Scam". I went to pick up an order from a family owned restaurant and the order said 1 Salad. When I got inside there was HUGE bags filled with containers, a large high value order. I told the owner that it had to be the wrong order as mine just showed one salad. After going back and forth with him trying to get me to just take the order he started to get heated with me. He angrily pulls out his wallet and hands me a $20 bill and says just take the effin order! He was having his regular customers order a salad thru the app and call the "real" order in to him directly. He gave the customer a discount, didn't have to pay the much higher commission but was using them to deliver. He told me I was the only driver to question it! No I didn't report him, yes I took the money and delivered it!

Mostly the restaurant scams have been just an employee (near closing time) grabbing the food for themselves (or getting a friend to do it) and telling the driver "someone" already picked it up.

Scams are rare though.


----------



## francheska.olivera (8 mo ago)

Seamus said:


> In 9000 deliveries the most common customer "scams" on each delivery platform I've had is from customers who live out in the middle of nowhere who order food and use an address close to the restaurant. Once you start the delivery you then get the _I'm sorry I accidentally used the wrong address. Please deliver it to......(9 miles away)_. Sorry Ahole, no can do. Go to OA, mark delivered, eat dinner. You want to order from a restaurant 10 miles away from your cabin in the woods? Put a BIG tip on the order, problem solved!
> 
> More interesting to me is the rare "Restaurant Scam". I went to pick up an order from a family owned restaurant and the order said 1 Salad. When I got inside there was HUGE bags filled with containers, a large high value order. I told the owner that it had to be the wrong order as mine just showed one salad. After going back and forth with him trying to get me to just take the order he started to get heated with me. He angrily pulls out his wallet and hands me a $20 bill and says just take the effin order! He was having his regular customers order a salad thru the app and call the "real" order in to him directly. He gave the customer a discount, didn't have to pay the much higher commission but was using them to deliver. He told me I was the only driver to question it! No I didn't report him, yes I took the money and delivered it!
> 
> ...


wow...the restaurant scam' is super interesting


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Seamus said:


> In 9000 deliveries the most common customer "scams" on each delivery platform I've had is from customers who live out in the middle of nowhere who order food and use an address close to the restaurant. Once you start the delivery you then get the _I'm sorry I accidentally used the wrong address. Please deliver it to......(9 miles away)_. Sorry Ahole, no can do. Go to OA, mark delivered, eat dinner. You want to order from a restaurant 10 miles away from your cabin in the woods? Put a BIG tip on the order, problem solved!
> 
> More interesting to me is the rare "Restaurant Scam". I went to pick up an order from a family owned restaurant and the order said 1 Salad. When I got inside there was HUGE bags filled with containers, a large high value order. I told the owner that it had to be the wrong order as mine just showed one salad. After going back and forth with him trying to get me to just take the order he started to get heated with me. He angrily pulls out his wallet and hands me a $20 bill and says just take the effin order! He was having his regular customers order a salad thru the app and call the "real" order in to him directly. He gave the customer a discount, didn't have to pay the much higher commission but was using them to deliver. He told me I was the only driver to question it! No I didn't report him, yes I took the money and delivered it!
> 
> ...


These scams are terrible, the driver isn't going to get much or any tip for delivering that salad. So, both the food delivery app and driver lose.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> These scams are terrible, the driver isn't going to get much or any tip for delivering that salad. So, both the food delivery app and driver lose.


Exactly! That's why I wasn't going to haul all that food for the offer value of a salad! He initially tried to get me to take it by telling me it was a "salad combo" meal. Yeah....no. The crazy thing is that he said I was the only driver to challenge it. I guess there's a lot of sheep out there.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Exactly! That's why I wasn't going to haul all that food for the offer value of a salad! He initially tried to get me to take it by telling me it was a "salad combo" meal. Yeah....no. The crazy thing is that he said I was the only driver to challenge it. I guess there's a lot of sheep out there.


There are a lot of sheep out there: Truer words have never been spoken. Most of us engage in blind obedience to authority, sad but true.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Seamus said:


> In 9000 deliveries the most common customer "scams" on each delivery platform I've had is from customers who live out in the middle of nowhere who order food and use an address close to the restaurant. Once you start the delivery you then get the _I'm sorry I accidentally used the wrong address. Please deliver it to......(9 miles away)_. Sorry Ahole, no can do. Go to OA, mark delivered, eat dinner. You want to order from a restaurant 10 miles away from your cabin in the woods? Put a BIG tip on the order, problem solved!
> 
> More interesting to me is the rare "Restaurant Scam". I went to pick up an order from a family owned restaurant and the order said 1 Salad. When I got inside there was HUGE bags filled with containers, a large high value order. I told the owner that it had to be the wrong order as mine just showed one salad. After going back and forth with him trying to get me to just take the order he started to get heated with me. He angrily pulls out his wallet and hands me a $20 bill and says just take the effin order! He was having his regular customers order a salad thru the app and call the "real" order in to him directly. He gave the customer a discount, didn't have to pay the much higher commission but was using them to deliver. He told me I was the only driver to question it! No I didn't report him, yes I took the money and delivered it!
> 
> ...


The problem is doordash hides the tip, the customer might be giving a good tip but it's a risk not worth taking. The restaurant scam is new to me, never heard something like that before, now I know in case it ever happens to me.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

rideshareapphero said:


> The problem is doordash hides the tip, the customer might be giving a good tip but it's a risk not worth taking.


100% correct and that's exactly why DD is screwing good customers. Customers located in far locations can't even lure drivers with a big tip. In the last several weeks I've seen DD (at least in my area) giving the full order value on longer trips. Even the dumbest driver who used to gamble on a 9 mile delivery won't now because of the gas prices.

Interestingly, there is a geography a little north of civilization in the NYC suburbs. It's about 8 to 10 miles from a population center and it's also all mountains with winding, steep dirt roads. If you deliver there you'll have to dead mile back to civilization and crawl slowly down the mountain roads. You're looking at a total of 16 miles and 40 minutes. However, it's a very wealthy little community. Think mansions on mountain ridges overlooking a river. It's populated by actors/actresses, Manhattan hipsters, musicians, etc.etc. who want to be remote but still close to things. Bottom line is that they have plenty of money and when they want their food they want their food! They are savvy enough to mainly use GH and willing to give very big tips to those who are willing to drive 8 miles and climb their goat trail roads. I've gotten many $40 to $70 tips up there. For the right money I'll drive up the goat trails (except in snow). That could never happen on DD because of not only hiding the payout, but they now also limit the size of the tip that can be given thru the app!


----------



## d2wuberLA (Dec 6, 2019)

francheska.olivera said:


> I pulled up to the restaurant and saw a car next to me with out of state plates. I figured they were waiting for an order or navigating somewhere. As soon as I selected both orders to pick up the little boy gets out of the car and asks me if that was his order, I confirmed the name and order details and he said h chose to pick it up instead. This was a multiple order and his was the 2nd one so I could not see the route or pin instructions. I verified with the merchant that they chose to pick up rather than delivery. He agreed. I went to my delivery then the 2nd order that was already picked up showed it needed a pin. I messaged the guy and he ignored me. I hit delivered w/o pin. then I got a call from Uber that the guy claimed he never got his order. I clarified what happened. This is awful, ppl are scamming us drivers???? like why???? we barely make minimum wages due to gas prices.


was the kid black?


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

d2wuberLA said:


> was the kid black?


Why does that matter?


----------



## Roshi (Sep 30, 2018)

francheska.olivera said:


> I pulled up to the restaurant and saw a car next to me with out of state plates. I figured they were waiting for an order or navigating somewhere. As soon as I selected both orders to pick up the little boy gets out of the car and asks me if that was his order, I confirmed the name and order details and he said h chose to pick it up instead. This was a multiple order and his was the 2nd one so I could not see the route or pin instructions. I verified with the merchant that they chose to pick up rather than delivery. He agreed. I went to my delivery then the 2nd order that was already picked up showed it needed a pin. I messaged the guy and he ignored me. I hit delivered w/o pin. then I got a call from Uber that the guy claimed he never got his order. I clarified what happened. This is awful, ppl are scamming us drivers???? like why???? we barely make minimum wages due to gas prices.


Always deliver as the app says. In the order the app says. Do not let anything go without the app having it cleared. If anything doesn't seem right, call uber support. Sometimes you can get a few dollars on a cancelled order, depending on how, when and why it was cancelled.


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

francheska.olivera said:


> I pulled up to the restaurant and saw a car next to me with out of state plates. I figured they were waiting for an order or navigating somewhere. As soon as I selected both orders to pick up the little boy gets out of the car and asks me if that was his order, I confirmed the name and order details and he said h chose to pick it up instead. This was a multiple order and his was the 2nd one so I could not see the route or pin instructions. I verified with the merchant that they chose to pick up rather than delivery. He agreed. I went to my delivery then the 2nd order that was already picked up showed it needed a pin. I messaged the guy and he ignored me. I hit delivered w/o pin. then I got a call from Uber that the guy claimed he never got his order. I clarified what happened. This is awful, ppl are scamming us drivers???? like why???? we barely make minimum wages due to gas prices.


Your mistake is giving him the food. Simply continue executing the orders and deliveries and when he doesn't show up, you get paid - and get a free meal. Learn from your mistakes...


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Damn sorry to hear. I’ve had a customer once say that I delivered her someone else’s order but i know it’s wrong because the order was matched correctly


----------



## Roshi (Sep 30, 2018)

Chrisskates808 said:


> Damn sorry to hear. I’ve had a customer once say that I delivered her someone else’s order but i know it’s wrong because the order was matched correctly


on one trip, I made sure the 2 orders were correct. I delivered those 2 orders, to exactly the wrong people. Order 2 went to customer 1, order 1 went to customer 2. OOOOPS!!! Customer 2 calls and says I got the wrong order. Not realizing that I mixed them up at that point, I told the customer that I gave him what the restaurant gave me. Then told him to call uber support for a refund. Never heard another word from that one and still at 100% thumbs up.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> 100% correct and that's exactly why DD is screwing good customers. Customers located in far locations can't even lure drivers with a big tip. In the last several weeks I've seen DD (at least in my area) giving the full order value on longer trips. Even the dumbest driver who used to gamble on a 9 mile delivery won't now because of the gas prices.
> 
> Interestingly, there is a geography a little north of civilization in the NYC suburbs. It's about 8 to 10 miles from a population center and it's also all mountains with winding, steep dirt roads. If you deliver there you'll have to dead mile back to civilization and crawl slowly down the mountain roads. You're looking at a total of 16 miles and 40 minutes. However, it's a very wealthy little community. Think mansions on mountain ridges overlooking a river. It's populated by actors/actresses, Manhattan hipsters, musicians, etc.etc. who want to be remote but still close to things. Bottom line is that they have plenty of money and when they want their food they want their food! They are savvy enough to mainly use GH and willing to give very big tips to those who are willing to drive 8 miles and climb their goat trail roads. I've gotten many $40 to $70 tips up there. For the right money I'll drive up the goat trails (except in snow). That could never happen on DD because of not only hiding the payout, but they now also limit the size of the tip that can be given thru the app!


Does anyone know for sure what the deal is with DD tips?
I am not referring to DD tip hiding. Here is my story.

I picked up a Chipotle, and delivered. It was a no contact, but the customer lived on the ground floor and his instructions were to leave the bag on the table outside his balcony door. 
when I got there, per his directions, I left the bag on the table, and from inside the screen door, he says to me, the $5 stuck under the glass on the table is for you.
I said that it was not neccessary, and that he had generously tipped in app.
He answered that with current gas prices, it was neccessary, and that DD did not allow him to tip over $8 dollars in app.
Anyone know anything about this?
Could it be they have a limit based on food cost????
Because I know I have received in app tips way over $8/


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> I said that it was not neccessary,


ARE YOU CRAZY!!!

When I was a young man I was in the Bronx and saw an old man struggling trying to get a heavy box out of his car. I went over, picked it up for him and carried it to his doorstep. He pulled out a $5 bill and handed it to me. I said "Sir, you don't have to tip me I was just trying to help you". He gave me a tongue lashing! He told me "_Young man your father isn't raising you right. Whenever someone Hands you money you say "Thank You" and put it in your pocket_._" _That old man's words have stayed with me my whole life.

@Rickos69 , when someone gives you money you say "Thank You" and put it in your pocket!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Does anyone know for sure what the deal is with DD tips?
> I am not referring to DD tip hiding. Here is my story.
> 
> I picked up a Chipotle, and delivered. It was a no contact, but the customer lived on the ground floor and his instructions were to leave the bag on the table outside his balcony door.
> ...


A few weeks ago I found out they began limiting the size of tips customers can put in the app. I did a very well paying grocery order and when I dropped it off the lady told me the app wouldn't allow her to put in more than a $30 tip. I've heard 1 or 2 others use the $30 number.

Now, if it's down to $8 that would be a huge problem. Sounds like it might be related to the value?

That sucks though!!! Does that mean DD is going to limit the amount of THEIR commission to $30? $8? Of course not so it's a screwing for drivers.

DoorDash has acknowledged they limit the tip amount someone can put on the app, but so far to my knowledge there has been no explanation as to the details.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Seamus said:


> A few weeks ago I found out they began limiting the size of tips customers can put in the app. I did a very well paying grocery order and when I dropped it off the lady told me the app wouldn't allow her to put in more than a $30 tip. I've heard 1 or 2 others use the $30 number.
> 
> Now, if it's down to $8 that would be a huge problem. Sounds like it might be related to the value?
> 
> ...


I did one the other day for a $32 tip. The food total was $160 so that's exactly 20%.

I'm guessing it has more to do with fraud prevention.

Working at pizza places, we knew of a scam where you'd get a 10 or 20$ prepaid cc from the dollar store, order exactly that amount on the card and then tip yourself huge, the store pays out the tip immediately but of course the store never collects.

Also there's people who routinely run up credit cards and then report the card stolen and dispute all the charges. I've had disputes like this on the square app.

It could also be that they just don't like paying the processing fees that they get no commission from.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I did one the other day for a $32 tip. The food total was $160 so that's exactly 20%.
> 
> I'm guessing it has more to do with fraud prevention.
> 
> ...


Based on their communication where they equate it to restaurant food servers, I believe it is the 20% you mentioned.

Not sure if it's that simple though the other night on a low value order I got tipped more than 20%. They should just tell us and end the mystery.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Does anyone know for sure what the deal is with DD tips?
> I am not referring to DD tip hiding. Here is my story.
> 
> I picked up a Chipotle, and delivered. It was a no contact, but the customer lived on the ground floor and his instructions were to leave the bag on the table outside his balcony door.
> ...


My son placed an order in Orlando last night, Door Dash would not let him tip over $6. He said he was given the option of $2, $4, or $6 and could not pick any thing else.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> My son placed an order in Orlando last night, Door Dash would not let him tip over $6. He said he was given the option of $2, $4, or $6 and could not pick any thing else.


Do you recall the value of the order?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Do you recall the value of the order?


No I did not ask him. If I talk to him on the phone tonight I will ask.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Do you recall the value of the order?





FLKeys said:


> No I did not ask him. If I talk to him on the phone tonight I will ask.


I just text him and surprisingly he answered right away. It was right around $24.00 before tip.


----------



## GoomarkhkUber (Jan 10, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> Does anyone know for sure what the deal is with DD tips?
> I am not referring to DD tip hiding. Here is my story.
> 
> I picked up a Chipotle, and delivered. It was a no contact, but the customer lived on the ground floor and his instructions were to leave the bag on the table outside his balcony door.
> ...


I don't do food delivery just Uber X driving people around I picked up a customer last week a tattoo place and give him a ride to hotel he told me during that trip and he took an Uber from Las Vegas to Southern California and try to leave his driver a $50 tip and was refused by Uber to leave anything more than a $10 tip on the app to me that is very disturbing


----------



## GoomarkhkUber (Jan 10, 2019)

Yet so Uber


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

francheska.olivera said:


> I pulled up to the restaurant and saw a car next to me with out of state plates. I figured they were waiting for an order or navigating somewhere. As soon as I selected both orders to pick up the little boy gets out of the car and asks me if that was his order, I confirmed the name and order details and he said h chose to pick it up instead. This was a multiple order and his was the 2nd one so I could not see the route or pin instructions. I verified with the merchant that they chose to pick up rather than delivery. He agreed. I went to my delivery then the 2nd order that was already picked up showed it needed a pin. I messaged the guy and he ignored me. I hit delivered w/o pin. then I got a call from Uber that the guy claimed he never got his order. I clarified what happened. This is awful, ppl are scamming us drivers???? like why???? we barely make minimum wages due to gas prices.


I would have told him to hold a moment while I call Uber to verify and if they say let the order go then by all means you can have it and if the little nutter said something I would roll up the window and call Uber…

That is me and when you do this then Uber will verify and it will be on record you called and if they say let it go, well then you can blame the operator for their stupidity…


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

GoomarkhkUber said:


> I don't do food delivery just Uber X driving people around I picked up a customer last week a tattoo place and give him a ride to hotel he told me during that trip and he took an Uber from Las Vegas to Southern California and try to leave his driver a $50 tip and was refused by Uber to leave anything more than a $10 tip on the app to me that is very disturbing


I have gotten over ten dollar tips in app, so I am unsure why that would happen and I am in Houston…


----------



## GoomarkhkUber (Jan 10, 2019)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I have gotten over ten dollar tips in app, so I am unsure why that would happen and I am in Houston…
> 9


Regardless of your geographical location if Uber is restricting the amount of money a writer can leave us as a tip is way out of line but then again we are talkin about Uber


----------

